# Despite my best efforts, Nero died this morning



## Ksiezniczka (May 23, 2011)

Nero was a doubletail who I bought last week. He wasn't well when I bought him, but he wasn't apparently too bad, despite the horrible environment that cheap store kept him in, so I thought I could save him. 

He wouldn't eat at first, though he did bite his tail. Yesterday, I finally got him to eat some, so I thought he was doing better.

Nope. 

This morning, despite all the effort I spent (and all the money, but I'm not as worried about that), he passed away.

RIP little buddy. I know I barely knew you but at least you died in a big, clean, warm, planted tank and not in a tiny container filled with your own feces.


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

Ksiezniczka said:


> Nero was a doubletail who I bought last week. He wasn't well when I bought him, but he wasn't apparently too bad, despite the horrible environment that cheap store kept him in, so I thought I could save him.
> 
> He wouldn't eat at first, though he did bite his tail. Yesterday, I finally got him to eat some, so I thought he was doing better.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry for your little guy...at least you gave him the best care possible, though it still hurts to lose one.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Aw. Poor fella. I'm sorry.
Least he was loved at the end.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost him.:-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

